# Yellow Labs sick!!! please look



## 07candyr6 (Jul 21, 2009)

well my cousin I went to get a pair of labs a couple of weeks ago and now he noticed the male and female not being very active today so he took a better look and he saw that 1 of the males eyes has swollen up or looks quite larger than the other. The female on the other hand is not looking so well the eye I guess looks like its gonna fall out??? I just took 2 pictures of the female the male wasnt wanting pics. also he has 3 other smaller labs in there that look just fine or haven't got what the older ones have yet?
Also the tank that he had them in was running for a couple of weeks prior to when he got them.

<a href="http://s193.photobucket.com/albums/z302/civicswapjdm/?action=view&current=yl2.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z302/civicswapjdm/yl2.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s193.photobucket.com/albums/z302/civicswapjdm/?action=view&current=yl1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z302/civicswapjdm/yl1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

pm sent


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Fish Eye Disorders


----------



## 07candyr6 (Jul 21, 2009)

ok I think it looks like "pop eye" hopefully it wont be to late.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

pop-eye is a symptom.

That fish needs to be quarantined alone and treated for a bacterial infection


----------



## 07candyr6 (Jul 21, 2009)

yes he has them in a seperate tank already he just need to get some medicine for them.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

maybe run the temp around 82-84 degrees with aquarium salt per directions for size of tank. this will help more then you realize especially when used with the meds.


----------

